# Buddy Biscuits



## Sophie11 (Dec 15, 2008)

Has anyone tried them? I just game some to Johnny and he loves them!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Yep, my two love the itty bitty buddy biscuits and the soft and chewy buddy biscuits!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The soft and chewy are Soda's crack LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady loves them, too.


----------



## LittleDogLVR (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes both of mine love them too ! I get the ones that are made from Sweet potatos, I think there are others.

These are good for dogs with Allergies....so Im told


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Small world... I just gave my pet sitter a box of those today for her dogs.... I haven't given them to K & C though... They looked like a great biscuit though.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Where do you get them? Mia got a box of the itty bitty ones from her SS and both dogs LOVE them.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

My dogs love them and if you go to there website they sometimes have clearence items http://www.cloudstar.com/5DD044CB6F46442E8...1B56013532CA4A5


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

What a coincidence that you just posted this! I bought a package of Buddy Biscuit mix (Cheese flavored) yesterday at the Dog Store here. I bought it mainly for the small biscuit cookie cutter as I was planning on making my own from scratch and giving it to family members with dogs. However, since the only way I could buy the cookie cutter was with the Buddy Biscuit mix I got that and baked up about 40 biscuits last night then took some to work for my co-workers' dogs as Christmas gifts. They were very impressed and appreciative! Midis LOVES, LOVES, LOVES them! He practically cries for them whenever he sees them sitting in their biscuit box!

Very cool doggie treat! And easy to make!

Cyndi


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

Lucy loves they chewy peanutbutter ones, but she turns her nose up to the chicken hard cookies thatare shaped like little dudes.

LOL


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Has anyone used these whose dog suffers from allergies or tear staining? Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (bbry @ Jan 2 2009, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697854


> Has anyone used these whose dog suffers from allergies or tear staining? Thanks[/B]


The Itty Bitty Buddy Biscuits Sweet Potato Madness and Veggie Madness are the best for allergic dogs. They are not made with wheat flour.

http://www.cloudstar.com/8B85D0640D2843F5A...5F4A63CD2FE24B3


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks. I believe I will try them. Buttons seems to be pretty much recovered so I didn't want to start the allergy war again.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

FYI, I have some of these on the website. I ended up ordering them since Bella goes crazy over them. They'll cost a tad less with the SM discount.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Jan 3 2009, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698044


> FYI, I have some of these on the website. I ended up ordering them since Bella goes crazy over them. They'll cost a tad less with the SM discount.[/B]



:cheer: I am so glad to hear that! It's pretty hard to find the Itty Bitty Buddy Biscuits. And you've even got the Sweet Potato and Veggie flavors!


----------



## LilPosh (Aug 1, 2008)

Both my dogs love the itty bitty biscuits and the chewy ones!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 3 2009, 09:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698081


> QUOTE (thinkpink @ Jan 3 2009, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698044





> FYI, I have some of these on the website. I ended up ordering them since Bella goes crazy over them. They'll cost a tad less with the SM discount.[/B]



:cheer: I am so glad to hear that! It's pretty hard to find the Itty Bitty Buddy Biscuits. And you've even got the Sweet Potato and Veggie flavors!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Just trying to help out my fellow SMer's whenever I can. :biggrin: 

QUOTE (LilPosh @ Jan 3 2009, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698120


> Both my dogs love the itty bitty biscuits and the chewy ones![/B]


I really want to try the chewy ones. I'd bet they'd be a big hit in our house.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Buddy Biscuits are almost the only treats that I trust for my 2. And -- they LOVE them. :wub:


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Jan 3 2009, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698044


> FYI, I have some of these on the website. I ended up ordering them since Bella goes crazy over them. They'll cost a tad less with the SM discount.[/B]


I saw that you also have the sojos good dog treats. They are also small and Cuddles loved the pb and j treats. I just bought several boxes of these but will be coming to you when i need more.

I also want to try the buddy biscuits!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (krisT @ Jan 28 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715064


> QUOTE (thinkpink @ Jan 3 2009, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698044





> FYI, I have some of these on the website. I ended up ordering them since Bella goes crazy over them. They'll cost a tad less with the SM discount.[/B]


I saw that you also have the sojos good dog treats. They are also small and Cuddles loved the pb and j treats. I just bought several boxes of these but will be coming to you when i need more.

I also want to try the buddy biscuits!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Bella is going through a box of the Sojo's PB & J right now. They're the slightest bit smaller than the Buddy Biscuits, due to the different shapes, and that is working great. I'm having to work on some issues with Bella which means her treat intake has gone up a good bit. Thankfully with them being so small it doesn't keep her from eating her food.


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

I just got B his first Buddy Biscuits today, and they were a big hit! Then again, I haven't come across anything he won't eat, lol. Seriously, for a 4 pound puppy he eats like an Akita. I got him the soft and chewy bacon and cheese flavor.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I just bought these buddy biscuits bacon and cheese flavor due to this thread and my pup is acting like a crack addict. Between that and the other new treat today -- the Stella & Chewy's beef crunch, he is going nuts and keeps giving me these serious longing looks, like: "Momma, I'm serious. I need more crack right NOW." :rofl:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Jan 3 2009, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698044


> FYI, I have some of these on the website. I ended up ordering them since Bella goes crazy over them. They'll cost a tad less with the SM discount.[/B]


YAY!! Thanks Angelyn- Just ordered some Buddy Biscuits and the Sojo treats...Love your store! :wub:


----------



## adcr (Jan 6, 2009)

I bought the itty bitty and soft/chewy versions and my little boy loves them. One question I have is how many should they have a day? I don't see any instructions, so I have only been feeding him 3 or 4 of each kind a day. Hope that is not too much...


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (adcr @ Feb 18 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729689


> I bought the itty bitty and soft/chewy versions and my little boy loves them. One question I have is how many should they have a day? I don't see any instructions, so I have only been feeding him 3 or 4 of each kind a day. Hope that is not too much... [/B]


They're so tiny it takes about two to equal the size of some of the other treats she's had. I'd say I give about 4 a day at different times with the max being about 6.


----------

